# 2015 Auto World Legends of the Quarter Mile Drag Race Set



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just finished the review on the new Legends Race Set. Check it out here:

2015 AW Legends Race Set

-Paul


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I may be wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that Don Garlits never drove that funny car, he was just a partner in that operation.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

41-willys,
I am pretty sure that "cha-cha" never drove a funny car either. maybe an altered wheel base though?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Garlits did not drive the Charger, it was driven by Gary Bolger. You can find the details at 70sfunnycars.com. Cha-Cha did drive funny cars, Mustangs that were formally Connie Kallitas and she moved to Plymouth Roadrunners. She moved to Top Fuel full time after her flaming wreck in the Plymouth.

-Paul


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Muldowney also drove a Barracuda she got from Don Schumacher at a few races after she burned up the Mustang, and before she got the Road Runner:


----------

